# I'm scared...



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm 18 and I started getting symptoms of IBS in the middle of my Senior year about the begining of December. It was so aweful in the start. I didn't want to tell anyone not even my mom so i just suffered silently. Eventually it got so bad I had to tell her. Since then i've gone to so many different doctors for all different kinds of tests. All inconclusive. The last one I went to said it sounded like IBS and scheduled me for a colonoscopy. I was devestated and also freaked out. I ended up canceling my colonoscopy and have refused to go to anymore doctors. This has effected my whole life







I don't want my parents spending more money for nothing but i want to get all the way better. Plus, i'm scared to death and humiliated at the thought of it. Sorry about the long intro but how was your experience with doctors and colonoscopies?


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi







I'm 18 too and I've had ibs (or that's what they call it) for about 2 years, but I've had problems for a long time. One thing I've learned from talking to other people with ibs is to not bother with all of these specialitsts. I was told by a doctor that I had ibs, and that's about it. To be honest, even if I could go see an expert, I'd probably be too scared. I think everyone I've read about on here (a lot of people) has said that after having tests done and talking to doctors they got no further. The truth is, and I know it's hard to take, the only way is to figure out what you can and can't eat. It's really hard and you'll give up at points but once you've found out what most people with your symptoms eat you can use that an figure out what affects you personally (everyone is affected by different things), you'll be able to control it better. There's really no point in talking to a load of different doctors, they will all tell you the same thing and are not sympathetic. If you could tell me what your symptoms are, I'll try and tell you which foods you should avoid and which you should eat more of. Hope I can be of help







I know how hard it is to be 18 and not have a social life.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm older than you, in my 50s, so I've had more than a few colonoscopies done over the years. I've never had a bad one. Not a single bad experience. The folks that've performed them were super professional. And they deal with scared patients all the time so they really know how to put you at ease. The techs that ran the procedures and the anesthesiologists, if that's what they're using for you, were often 'nicer' than my durned GI. If your GI is going to be running the test and you're not comfortable with them, well, just go find another one. It's important that you feel confidant in them. Talk to your GI about your nervousness. S/He can authorize a mild sedative before the appointment to relax you. The anesthesiologist can also give you a light sedative prior to the anesthesia, if that's what they're using.That colonoscopy would probably be money well spent, regardless of the outcome. If it's negative, then you can all relax that there's nothing more serious looming over your head that needs attention. If it's positive, then you can start a true focused and effective treatment for what's really going on. Either way, it has a value. Every test you've had so far has a value, even if it's simply one more possibility that's ruled out. IBS being a diagnosis by exclusion, that's just how it goes. I'm glad they've found nothing terrible so far, that's good news.Yes, it can feel mighty humiliating, moreso the very first time. But that's what these folks do for a living... scoping a butt to them is like popping the hood of a car to a mechanic, They don't much care about the car's particulars, they're focused on the engine, just another day.It's nice that you're concerned about wasting your parent's money, very considerate of you, but I wouldn't overly worry. Most parents would happily spend everything they own to help their child with a medical issue and never regret it. Have a talk with them, tell them how you feel about this. You might well find a lot more support for you than you think.Am I gonna get ticketed for posting in the Young Adult 18-30 forum? Sssshhh, don't tell on me.


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys







I mostly have diahrea when i wake up. Most of the time it isn't too bad but I often go twice sometimes three times. It usually happens within a couple hours after getting up. A lot of the times i'll have a solid bowel movement like when I was normal but then about 30 min later i'll have diahrea. It almost never have to go after that. Night is the best time for me. Most time I have no problem in the evening but on some days I do have to go to the bathroom at night. If i do go at night it's usually a lot of mucas looking stuff and gas. (sorry about the gross description) Mostly my problem is diahrea in the morning almost every day.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You should just bite the bullet and have the scope done. Its really not as bad as it sounds!It does sound like IBS, but you will never properly know until you have it done.


----------



## mey2614 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 23 and just had my first colonoscopy done as well. I had majorrr anxiety about it and cancelled my first one, only to wait another month to schedule again. The whole night before i was freaking out and nervous, and the truth is I don't remember a thing that happened. I remember falling asleep and waking up. The nurses were super friendly because they could tell I was freaked. I think you should def go for it. I promise you it won't be as bad as you are thinking and then maybe you will have some answers! Good luck with everything!


----------



## alwayshopeful (Aug 16, 2011)

I finally talked to my Mom about it again. We're going to call the doctor on Monday


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you've had an open dialogue about your concerns with your Mom. Knowing that you have the support of your family is priceless. May not change a single outcome, but it's wondrous to know that you aren't facing it all alone.


----------

